# General "Enquiry Reference Number" question



## Apathetic_Discord (Oct 29, 2010)

I placed an order for the Acekard 2i 7 days ago, now i want to see where about's it is, but whenever i put in my Product code it comes up with the whole "To promptly retrieve the record of your item, please key in your Enquiry Reference Number" thing. however i've had a look around about it and there are people saying "give it time". i got my email on the same day i ordered it, saying it was shipped, this was the 22nd. should it at least have registered by now to show me where it is, since it's already been 7 days since i order it and it was shipped? :/


----------



## Felix. (Oct 31, 2010)

*Open a ticket, my code started working the day after they marked it as shipped, but I could have been lucky.*


----------



## RoMee (Oct 31, 2010)

it usually take about 3 to 4 days for it to show when you track it, so yeah you should open a ticket


----------



## Costello (Oct 31, 2010)

hong kong post is slow lately (check other related threads on this forum)
there is no "Enquiry Reference Number", shoptemp doesnt have one, you don't have one.


----------

